# Bailey is good to go...



## Marc (Feb 12, 2007)

Me, Pete (Pbell), Juan (Rastaman), and Bridger pulled, roughly, 100 assorted pieces of wood from the first 3-4 miles of Bailey today. We got on the run at 12:30, got off at 6--and the run should be clean. We ended up taking 5 pieces of plywood, but there are at least a couple submerged that we couldn't get to; we took out 2 x 12's, 2 x 8's, 2 x 4 x12's and on and on. It was ridiculous. The other thing that was a concern are the bottles of "Bituthene 4000" that we found floating free in the water, as well as a similar substance that we found by the gallons in leaky plastic bags--we pulled one such bag out of the river which was half full and leaking completely into the river. If you look up the chemical, it is water based, but toxic...

In any event, there was no wood left in the river below four falls. But, I wouldn't say that all is perfect there as there was some wood yet to be pulled that we couldn't see (I'm sure) or access. 

Happy boating.

Marc, Juan, Pete, Bridger


----------



## rastaman (Sep 8, 2007)

It's pretty clean. Keep your eyes open and please pull out anything we missed.

Cheers,

JJ


----------



## Marc (Feb 12, 2007)

The only other thing you might consider is the wood between the accident site and the put in that should move down bits at time...


----------



## BKC (Apr 18, 2004)

Thanks to all that pulled the wood out. Great level today and amazing to see almost NO wood in there. Thanks for removing the strainers as well below Deer Creek. Was nice to route through without hoping out.


----------



## KUpolo (May 24, 2005)

Thanks for the hard work guys. It boated great today. I was surprised to see almost no wood on the downed treet above Four Falls. I guess none of it made it down that far.


----------



## Schizzle (Mar 26, 2004)

Yeah guys, nice work. That was a lot of work I'm sure.


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

Yaa boy, good day today! ForShizzle, I think you left your gucci shades in my truck and your filthy spongebob underwear/skull cap too.


----------



## Schizzle (Mar 26, 2004)

FLOWTORCH said:


> Yaa boy, good day today! ForShizzle, I think you left your gucci shades in my truck and your filthy spongebob underwear/skull cap too.


...and now we check in to see how things are going at this year's Hater's Ball.

What's that BuckNasty Flowtorch? You think you can win the Hater's Ball this year? Guess you didn't know that I'm hatin'-est, lowest-down meanest hater of them all.

So, I want to know, are those custom drain holes in your booties, or are vacuum sales so bad this year that you just can't afford to buy yourself a new pair? And you know, the water quality on Bailey was good. . .until you rolled and your hay-ar caused an oil slick. And was that your idea of a shuttle bunny, or just your brother dressed in drag, either way, I think it smelled better than you.

Audience: _hate! hate! hate! hate! hate!_


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

*I H8 ON U*

_Hate hate hate hate_

Shizzles momma got one small titty and one big titty-they call her Biggie Smalls. Look at ya, ya look like a broke-ass Ice T. That's right boy, betta watch yo mouth before I put these booties up ya ass and show yo inside's some style....witcha' track coach lookin ass. 

Shizzles such a hater he called a bomb threat into the special olympics. Shizzles such a hater he called the cops on his neighbors cause they was dealing drugs, not cause it was the right thing to do...cause he was jealous of all the money they was making. He such a hater he got is best friends girlfriend pregnant then tricked his best friend into raisin the little bastard.

Now if you excuse me, I gotta go home and put some water in Schizzles momma's dish.

I hate you. I hate you. I hate you. I don't even know you, but I hate you. I hate your guts. I hope all the bad things in life happen to you and only to you. 

_Hate hate hate_


----------



## Schizzle (Mar 26, 2004)




----------

